# What style battery cable is correct?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I am trying to detail the engine compartment of my 70 GTO so I ordered what i thought was a set of correct battery cables from one of the vendors. When they came the post clamp is the spring type which I thought was only for the Ram Air cars, and both cables were black. I would have thought that the positive cables on those cars were red. Does anyone have any info on this?

Mike


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

what you have described is correct.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pontiac said:


> what you have described is correct.


:agree


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

pontiac said:


> what you have described is correct.


:agree


----------

